# Post your best Roamio price deals here



## Rebate_King (Nov 10, 2004)

lets keep one thread going with price deals on the Roamio units. I'm sure there are a lot of folks like me who are on the fence waiting for a price drop to pull the triger. I bought two premiere units on first day of launch 3 years ago. With all the pain that brought on, I've sworn to never pay the premium to be a beta tester.

So far I believe the best deals are from weaknees. $40 off the Pro model (couplon code Roamiopro) and $25 off the Plus model (coupon code roamioplus). and I believe weaknees has no taxes (for most) and free shipping.

Alright...Post your best deals!


----------



## tmagnum000 (Jun 8, 2009)

weaknees has tax in CA


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

I foresee crickets chirping in this thread for a long time. There's just too much early adopter buzz and corresponding demand for sellers to be motivated to offer much in the way of discounts at this point. Heck, there aren't even very good discounts on discontinued Premiere stock at this point.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Rebate_King said:


> lets keep one thread going with price deals on the Roamio units. I'm sure there are a lot of folks like me who are on the fence waiting for a price drop to pull the triger. I bought two premiere units on first day of launch 3 years ago. With all the pain that brought on, I've sworn to never pay the premium to be a beta tester.
> 
> So far I believe the best deals are from weaknees. $40 off the Pro model (couplon code Roamiopro) and $25 off the Plus model (coupon code roamioplus). and I believe weaknees has no taxes (for most) and free shipping.
> 
> Alright...Post your best deals!


For now that is the best Roamio deal, and Amazon is the best deal for the Mini (that I found) $89 with free Prime shipping.


----------



## gsusser (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi, who/what is weakness?

I called TiVo yesterday and they offered me $50 off. I've been a customer a few years. I called back today and no discount! What's up with that? Procrastination penalty? -)

I'm in no rush... do prices typically drop and, if so, after how long?


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

Problem is going to be that the prices of used Tivos, even the lifetime ones, seem to already be taking a hit. In fact, I may just scarf up another Elite (XL4) and wait on the Roamio. I don't really have an issue with the Elite and until there is something that sets it apart rather than speed, I am OK taking a few extra seconds to search, etc.

Examples: 

Series 3 (HD, not OLED)- several went for $200-250, was over $300
2 Tuner premieres went for a low of $325 or so up to just under $400 on average
4 Tuners are still holding a bit better but a couple went for the low $500s

The real problem is that TONS are not selling at all at traditional prices from a month ago. The Roamio may be taking a toll on the resale market. 

When early demand cools, I hope there will be an upgrade program.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

That's what happens when you have a product alot of people want. That was not the case when the Premiere came out. So the S3 lifetime boxes still commanded a premium for a while. But that is definitely not the case with the Eilte. Plus whatever they sell for on ebay $500 or $550 you need to deduct $50 to $65 in fees from that price. I think even before pay pal fees. Which is why I would rather sell it here or somewhere for a lower price and just have the Paypal fees. But I will put my elites on Ebay if I need to, it's just more work. 

Fortunately I'm not in big rush to sell my Elites, so I haven't dropped the sale price much. But at this point, non ebay, it seems like $450 will be around the top end sale price for a lifetime Elite. But for me if I can cover 75% to 80% of the cost of my lifetime Roamio Pro with the sale of my two lifetime Elites I will be more than satisified.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

gsusser said:


> Hi, who/what is weakness?
> 
> I called TiVo yesterday and they offered me $50 off. I've been a customer a few years. I called back today and no discount! What's up with that? Procrastination penalty? -)
> 
> I'm in no rush... do prices typically drop and, if so, after how long?


There was $50 off a base Roamio and $80 off a Stream on Tivo.com with promo code GROUPER (effectively a free Stream if you buy both in the same order), but now it looks like GROUPER is no longer valid.


----------



## hfcsyrup (Dec 12, 2012)

larrs said:


> Problem is going to be that the prices of used Tivos, even the lifetime ones, seem to already be taking a hit....
> 4 Tuners are still holding a bit better but a couple went for the low $500s
> 
> The real problem is that TONS are not selling at all at traditional prices from a month ago. The Roamio may be taking a toll on the resale market.


Yes, my listing on ebay for a premiere 4, new, w/lifetime got no bites at 475+35 shipping, so i took it off and think i will just use that for now. maybe pick up a mini and sell my s3 and hd. i need to go look at what the difference between a 4 and roamio plus is...other than speed and obvious lack of future updates.


----------



## dkk17622 (Dec 15, 2008)

I paid $394 for a Roamio Plus from solidsignal, which includes shipping. Since I am in CA, this was the better option compared to weaknees, where I would have to pay a large sales tax, resulting in a total over $400. The only thing is that I have to wait till next week to receive it because their boxes are on back order right now.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

dkk17622 said:


> I paid $394 for a Roamio Plus from solidsignal, which includes shipping. Since I am in CA, this was the better option compared to weaknees, where I would have to pay a large sales tax, resulting in a total over $400. The only thing is that I have to wait till next week to receive it because their boxes are on back order right now.


Good luck with SS. I ordered a Pro, which when I ordered it they said was in stock. 5 days later I cancelled the order because they had no clue when they would receive them.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I got an email from Weaknees this morning saying that there was a delay in their Roamio shipments and my Pro, ordered last Thursday, wont ship until tomorrow. I'm not in a huge hurry anyway, so I'm OK waiting, but I was hoping to have it this week. Probably wont have it until Monday/Tuesday now.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> I got an email from Weaknees this morning saying that there was a delay in their Roamio shipments and my Pro, ordered last Thursday, wont ship until tomorrow. I'm not in a huge hurry anyway, so I'm OK waiting, but I was hoping to have it this week. Probably wont have it until Monday/Tuesday now.


I got the same E-Mail, O well this Roamio is for a friend so it does not matter much, he now has 6 TiVos and is going to one Roamio 6 tuner and 5 Minis, will save him $40/month in cable card rent and use a lot less power.


----------



## bdspilot (Dec 10, 2010)

Roamio Pro from Weaknees: $560 (ROAMIOPRO)
Lifetime Service from Tivo: $400 (PLSR) Rollover promo, have to buy from 3rd party. Still working on 29th
3 yr Warrenty: $40 (Seems cheap for $1000 worth of equipment and service)
Total: $1000


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

larrs said:


> ... I don't really have an issue with the Elite and until there is something that sets it apart rather than speed, I am OK taking a few extra seconds to search, etc....


That's me to a tee. I see NO reason to upgrade based on slightly better speed (matter of opinion) and promised features that who knows when they'll become reality. And I have NO desire to stream my content to small screen devices...


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> That's me to a tee. I see NO reason to upgrade based on slightly better speed (matter of opinion) and promised features that who knows when they'll become reality. And I have NO desire to stream my content to small screen devices...


I would not use the word *slightly* for the speed improvement as the HDUI speed is no longer any issue when using the Roamio. (There is no longer any option for the SDUI on the Roamio, no need)


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

lessd said:


> I would not use the word *slightly* for the speed improvement as the HDUI speed is no longer any issue when using the Roamio. (There is no longer any option for the SDUI on the Roamio, no need)


...and, as I said, it's a matter of opinion. I don't consider it an issue with the XL4. Some of us are just more patient than others....


----------



## tom22 (Nov 4, 2010)

Bierboy said:


> ...and, as I said, it's a matter of opinion. I don't consider it an issue with the XL4. Some of us are just more patient than others....


Very true.

get this ; )
... it is more than utility of going quicker for me:

IF there is any lag between key press and screen change I feel like it is a personal insubordination by my device.

If I swing a hammer, it damn well hits the nail head when my arm tells it so...

.. lag just strikes me as a tool having a life of its own.. and living a Malingerer's life at that.

Pet peeve of mine about many aps these days.. they act like I need to have a purpose to jump back and forth and seem to ask "why" if I tell them to go out and water the grass in the rain. I might be testing the water pressure, not trying to get water on the grass and I don't need to explain my motives ; )

Immediate reaction helps me think of the machines being tools that don't require "interaction" but are just wielded.

Just putting that out there in case there are any UI experts (especially those that might be involved with next gen Windows) reading the thread...

... and for humor's sake.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

Abt is offering the Roamio Pro for $539.99 this weekend, but the item is listed as backordered for 7-10 days: http://www.abt.com/product/72404/TiVo-TCD840300.html.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

As stated above, Abt has Roamio's for pre-orders with free shipping but the shipping dates are not really given.

Roamio Basic $179.99 (pre-ordering)
http://www.abt.com/product/72407/TiVo-TCD846500.html

Roamio Plus $359.99 (pre-ordering)
http://www.abt.com/product/72409/TiVo-TCD848000.html

Roamio Pro $539.99 (pre-ordering)
http://www.abt.com/product/72404/TiVo-TCD840300.html

The site has an Labor day code *LaborDay2013* for 5% off, but it does not work on TiVo's.


----------



## dkk17622 (Dec 15, 2008)

worachj said:


> Roamio Plus $359.99 (pre-ordering)
> http://www.abt.com/product/72409/TiVo-TCD848000.html


I cancelled my order with solidsignal and put in an order through abt. I'm saving $33 more now :up:. Of course, I now have to wait a little longer for my fun to begin :down:. I can live with that.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Those are good prices.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

Dan203 said:


> Probably wont have it until Monday/Tuesday now.


Unless Labor Day delivery is an option, it will be Tuesday or later.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Tracking says Tuesday is scheduled delivery date. If it had shipped Wednesday like they original said I'd have it today. 1 day late getting it out equals 3 extra days on shipping.


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

worachj said:


> As stated above, Abt has Roamio's for pre-orders with free shipping but the shipping dates are not really given.
> 
> Roamio Basic $179.99 (pre-ordering)
> http://www.abt.com/product/72407/TiVo-TCD846500.html
> ...


They have a 5% sale going on if you use code "LaborDay2013"
It wouldn't apply to my order, but it took maybe 3 minutes on chat to get a CSR to apply the coupon retroactively. 
$513 for a Pro - figured the ~$40 premium for 3Tb was worth it to not technically void the warranty by upgrading on my own. Don't have any use for a 1Tb AV-GP drive, so that wasn't a sweetener for me.

Happy to wait a week or two for that price - thanks very much for posting it.

Oh, I also went through a Fatwallet FatCash link for 2% cash back. 
Having the CSR adjust the order may nullify that, but either way, worth a try.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's awesome! Almost $100 off after FatCash.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

worachj said:


> As stated above, Abt has Roamio's for pre-orders with free shipping but the shipping dates are not really given.
> 
> Roamio Basic $179.99 (pre-ordering)
> http://www.abt.com/product/72407/TiVo-TCD846500.html
> ...


Showing as full price for me.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It changed. Was $539.99 a few minutes ago


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> That's awesome! Almost $100 off after FatCash.


Yep...there's a Best Buy near me that says they have the Pro in stock (Bee Cave store for any Austin folks here) so I did an online chat to see if they would match the ABT price. They declined, which wasn't very surprising.

Was on the fence about ordering since the Roamio Basic I have will probably be enough tuners for us along with the Premiere we already have, but once I realized I could get Fat Cash I decided what the heck. The discovery of the 5% coupon afterward was pure gravy 

Now I'll be watching the forum for reports of lockups, reboots, etc. I got our Premiere some time after launch - jumped when Electronics Expo had them for $99. It took a LONG time before it was up to TiVo standards of reliability. I'm hoping the Roamio will have fewer growing pains...fingers crossed.

This should get us all the TiVo goodness we could possibly need for many years...at least, that's what I said to my wife to get the purchases approved


----------



## gsusser (Jul 10, 2011)

Probably should have waited, but $375 for Plus at Weaknees. I wanted to buy from a store that could offer support.


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> It changed. Was $539.99 a few minutes ago


Wow, that didn't last long.


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

No price deal, but local BestBuy has them in stock in the Magnolia section. Walked in Friday at 2pm. They needed 15 minutes to find the Roamio Plus in the stockroom, and I was walking out with it and a mini minutes later. 

Had the Roamio activated with lifetime and the cable card transferred from the old TiVo HD and activated an hour after getting home. 

I didn't save money. But I saved effort by buying retail


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

Loach said:


> Wow, that didn't last long.


Sheesh, sure didn't. Congrats to those who got in on the deal.

Wanted to add a note - in case anybody missed it, my order confirmation says this will be shipped requiring a signature for delivery, so be aware, someone will have to be home to receive it.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Im looking for out for deals on the basic. Upset i missed the grouper coupon at tivo.com for free stream. Any other promo codes?


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

leiff said:


> Im looking for out for deals on the basic. Upset i missed the grouper coupon at tivo.com for free stream. Any other promo codes?


The only discount/codes for the basic that I'm aware of:

weakness.com has free shipping and no tax and a $10 off code *ROAMIO* making the basic $189.99.

BestBuy has 3x the reward zone points on basic models only(this week only).


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I was just on Amazon.com a minute ago and one seller had the basic model for only $165.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Rkkeller said:


> I was just on Amazon.com a minute ago and one seller had the basic model for only $165.


must be it didn't last long the cheapest I just saw with shipping was $196.50


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Wow, it is gone.


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

I chatted with ABT yesterday and they said they expect the Roamio Pro's in stock today, and out for shipping, so hopefully on Monday it'll be delivered. No shipping notice yet, though.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Best Buy has it for $0.01 off.
Does that count?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Looks like I need to go back to BestBuy and get a price match on my replacement Roamio Pro.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

$20 off a Plus and free ground shipping at Solid Signal:

http://www.solidsignal.com/search/sr.asp?q=Roamio&site=new&new_search=1&cart=1


----------



## headless chicken (Oct 8, 2004)

Rebate_King said:


> I'm sure there are a lot of folks like me who are on the fence waiting for a price drop to pull the triger. I bought two premiere units on first day of launch 3 years ago. With all the pain that brought on, I've sworn to never pay the premium to be a beta tester.


I'll never be an early adopter because I don't want to have to deal with the plethora of problems that need to be worked out. Plus I always have buyer's remorse unless I know I'm getting a really good deal. That being said, what's the most we can expect the price to plummet this Black Friday?

The S3s and Premieres dropped 35-40% in price after their initial release, though it took some time.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

headless chicken said:


> what's the most we can expect the price to plummet this Black Friday?
> 
> The S3s and Premieres dropped 35-40% in price after their initial release, though it took some time.


I would bet more on either a sale on the mini by itself, or a roamio with a mini bundle (at less then the normal prices).


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

headless chicken said:


> I'll never be an early adopter because I don't want to have to deal with the plethora of problems that need to be worked out. Plus I always have buyer's remorse unless I know I'm getting a really good deal. That being said, what's the most we can expect the price to plummet this Black Friday?
> 
> The S3s and Premieres dropped 35-40% in price after their initial release, though it took some time.


My guess is bundle deals (Roamio + Minis) and maybe $50 off the Plus or Pro.


----------



## headless chicken (Oct 8, 2004)

Phooey. Between the steep price and all the unresolved issues, it looks like I won't be getting a Roamio anytime soon.


----------



## GBTheater (May 4, 2009)

I've got an extra Romio Pro for sale for $500. Never opened it up. Thought I would need 2 Romio Pro's, but I love the mini solution with a single Romio Pro.
Also have an extra Mini for $85 and a 4 Tuner Premiere Elite XL for $250. Oh, yeah, and now I don't need my stream either, so let's say $50 for that...


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Are the TiVos from Solid Signal double boxed for shipping?


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

GBTheater said:


> I've got an extra Romio Pro for sale for $500. Never opened it up. Thought I would need 2 Romio Pro's, but I love the mini solution with a single Romio Pro.
> Also have an extra Mini for $85 and a 4 Tuner Premiere Elite XL for $250. Oh, yeah, and now I don't need my stream either, so let's say $50 for that...


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=68


----------



## GBTheater (May 4, 2009)

Keen said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=68


Thanks for that link. I wasn't aware of that area of the forum.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

GBTheater said:


> I've got an extra Romio Pro for sale for $500. Never opened it up. Thought I would need 2 Romio Pro's, but I love the mini solution with a single Romio Pro.
> Also have an extra Mini for $85 and a 4 Tuner Premiere Elite XL for $250. Oh, yeah, and now I don't need my stream either, so let's say $50 for that...


Check your PM.


----------



## kevinmorris22 (Dec 29, 2013)

I got a Roamio base model yesterday at Best Buy.  $149.00 on Amazon, Best Buy did price match and gave me $65 in gift cards that I used on a mini, price matched from Amazon for $86.

:up:So I got a Roamio and mini for $170 plus tax.:up:


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

kevinmorris22 said:


> I got a Roamio base model yesterday at Best Buy. $149.00 on Amazon, Best Buy did price match and gave me $65 in gift cards that I used on a mini, price matched from Amazon for $86.
> 
> :up:So I got a Roamio and mini for $170 plus tax.:up:


Why the $65 in gift cards?


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

waynomo said:


> Why the $65 in gift cards?


Best Buy has two separate promotions going on right now. One is a $50 gift card with any roamio, and another is a $15 gift card with any $100 purchase.


----------



## FL06SRT10 (Nov 24, 2013)

David Platt said:


> Best Buy has two separate promotions going on right now. One is a $50 gift card with any roamio, and another is a $15 gift card with any $100 purchase.


The extra $15 ended yesterday. FYI


----------



## conjoe (Mar 12, 2007)

Did Best Buy give you the gift cards at cashiers after purchase and you never asked for them?


----------



## redbeard25 (Jan 15, 2002)

Where's the $50 BestBuy deal - was that in the Sunday ad?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

FL06SRT10 said:


> The extra $15 ended yesterday. FYI


So did the $50 TiVo card... both promos ended 12/28.


----------



## kevinmorris22 (Dec 29, 2013)

I guess I lucked out. I didn't know about the gist cards from BB until I purchased.



laria said:


> So did the $50 TiVo card... both promos ended 12/28.


----------



## shaggy2002 (Dec 15, 2007)

Just got bestbuy to price match $499.99. I did not get a gift card. Just confirming what others have already said that the gift card promotions are gone.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

shaggy2002 said:


> Just got bestbuy to price match $499.99. I did not get a gift card. Just confirming what others have already said that the gift card promotions are gone.


I hope someone does not open a 3rd Thread on this subject as now people are posting the same information on both Threads, we should kill one of these Threads.


----------



## mpf541 (Nov 25, 2009)

aaronwt said:


> Looks like I need to go back to BestBuy and get a price match on my replacement Roamio Pro.


I went to best buy with a copy of the tivo upgrade offer. They matched the price. Got a plus for $349.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Nice... now I wish I'd brought my TiVo email in last week.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

mpf541 said:


> I went to best buy with a copy of the tivo upgrade offer. They matched the price. Got a plus for $349.


Did you get the offer in an email?


----------



## shoulin333 (Jan 2, 2014)

BHPhotoVideo has the Roamio for $149.99 and the Mini for $86. Best Buy price matched for me.


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

Today and tomorrow Best Buy is doing 5x myBestBuy points on all purchases. This takes the usual 2% back and makes it 10% back.

The nice thing is this will stack with pricematches, so if you can get them to match Tivo's email offer prices, you get 10% back on top of that.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

the 5x points is only in store not on line

costco has the plus at $349.99, to get bb to price match, call/visit your costco & verify they have them instock. call bb tell them which costco had the plus instock. bb will call that bb & confirm the pricing and do the price match.

combined with all the gift cards i had got from the bb tivo promo & $15 cards, i was able to get the price down to $255 with free shipping.

eta,
tivo romiao $150 (price matched to amazon) + plus (price matched to costco) $350 - bb gift cards $65 = $435 for a plus & a basic.


----------

